# New year even meet up!



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

Hello, I know with SA, we are not really out. But we all want to get the anxiety out at least for one day at new year eve's. So is there anybody have a plan to face our anxiety. I'm in Atlanta, Georgia, just so bored from the school break......

Happy New Year everyone!!!! 
"LOVE WINS"


----------

